# Homelite sx-135 weed wacker



## MotorNut99 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have an sx-135 that starts fine and runs good for about five minutes until it warms up, then it wont run. I have taken the carb apart and sprayed it out with carb cleaner even though it did not look dirty at all. I have also checked the gaskets/diaphram and they look good.

Any ideas what it causing this?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

When the engine heats up and doesn't run check the engine for spark, if it has no spark then most likely your ignition coil is bad or spark plug.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

also, check your compression, if you have low compression, when the motor is warming up, the block might be expanding faster than the piston, which will lower your compression enough to stop it from running

Bare minimum compression is 90 lbs. but I've seen a 2-stroke run on 60 lbs.


----------

